
Show HN: I made this satellite map of NorCal wildfires. Search for your address - robinkraft
https://robinkraft.github.io/norcal-fires-imagery/compare.html
======
robinkraft
Many thanks to Digital Globe & Planet for imagery, and Mapbox for hosting.

~~~
detaro
neat!

You should add "Show HN:" to your title!

~~~
robinkraft
Great idea! Fixed :)

